# As Trump is sworn in...



## Amigo (Jan 20, 2017)

Am I the only person who can't quite believe this is happening and keeps thinking I'll wake up and find it's a comic scene from the Simpsons?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Am I the only person who can't quite believe this is happening and keeps thinking I'll wake up and find it's a comic scene from the Simpsons?


Madness!  Actually, wasn't there a prescient Simpsons episode that suggested President Lisa had taken over from Trump? Something like that!  

 

I've been following some of the interviews of people in various parts of the US who voted for him, and whilst there are quite a few stereotypical rednecks, there are clearly a lot of people whose communities have got absolutely nothing out of the Obama administration - if anything they have got worse - so you can see how they would be looking for someone, anyone, who might change things. And of course he promised them the Moon on a stick. Time will tell. My main concern is that he seems to have little knowledge of the world beyond his particular sphere, and a narrow view of what makes life good. He also has an extremely high opinion of himself and his abilities, and can't accept that some of the things he says and thinks are fundamentally wrong and/or stupid.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 20, 2017)

Odds on he'll be impeached before the end of his 4 year term.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...n-odds-us-congress-inauguration-a7531536.html

Frightening to know the military aide who carries around the nuclear code briefcase will today leave Obama and join Trump's entourage. I can feel a scream coming on!!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes, I do wonder if he will last the full term, whether by impeachment or simply because he finds he can't handle the work rate. By all accounts he's a pretty hard worker, and you'd have to be to survive that election campaign, but doing the job and having the responsibility - and perhaps having to delegate - might be a bit too much for him. I recently read a biography of Khrushchev and the similarities are remarkable. Khrushchev was a very good engineer who often had an inflated opinion of his abilities, but he had a massive chip on his shoulder when having to deal with those outside his particular background and skills and would try to bluff and bluster his way through when really he should have left some things to more knowledgeable and experienced aides. Unfortunately, by all accounts, Trump's aides are of a similar temperament to him


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 20, 2017)

You can tell everything you need to know about what a Trump presidency will be like just from his hair. 

It's unbelievable that voters would elect a man with hair like that, it tells you so much: 

First he clearly has the ability to fool himself to the point of delusion - no-one thinks that hairstyle looks good - except presumably him, it's like the emperor's new clothes, how can you be a good judge of character if you delude yourself? 
Second, his advisers are clearly of the 'yes-man' variety or they would have told him in no uncertain terms that the hairstyle is fooling no-one, and makes him look stupid and vain. It would be much more dignified to get a normal haircut and embrace the baldness. 
Third again it reflects his attitude to form over function, this is never a good sign, in a person, an organisation or society. It shows he's more concerned with the look of things than how good or useful they are - you can see this in his 'design' preferences - "big and gold with my name in huge letters' seem to be his usual design parameters.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2017)

One thing's for sure, Melania will be no Michelle. Feel a bit sorry for her, really, probably not what she signed up for.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 20, 2017)

There was a story in The Herald yesterday from a guy who'd done on an open top bus tour of NY. When they passed Trump Tower, the guide said "This is Trump Tower. He's not in today because he's got to attend the birth of his next wife"


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 20, 2017)

Northerner said:


> One thing's for sure, Melania will be no Michelle. Feel a bit sorry for her, really, probably not what she signed up for.


Michelle Obama could be the next president. Melania could just about make it to 'I'm a celebrity, get me out of here'. In fact, I can imagine that phrase going round and round in her head constantly.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 20, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Am I the only person who can't quite believe this is happening and keeps thinking I'll wake up and find it's a comic scene from the Simpsons?


I don't watch Simpsons. Only time will tell if he is any good.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 20, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I don't watch Simpsons. Only time will tell if he is any good.



I don't watch the Simpsons either grovesy, it was only an example of comical caricatures because that's what the guy is and he's appeared on it.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 20, 2017)

Despite a good percentage of my friends thinking that he will be a good thing for this country, I'm of the opinion that the only people who benefit will be the big corporations (and that will include the Trump organization)

Time will tell...... But certainly he brings no class to the office unlike his predecessor, President Obama.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2017)

Don't know about anyone else, but that speech was scary


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 20, 2017)

The UK is in in big doo doos now. Trumps inaugural speech put America first emphatically in trade agreements. He didn't say except Britain. And he won't.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 20, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Don't know about anyone else, but that speech was scary


On so many levels, it certainly didn't leave me with a good feeling about the next 4 years.... I'm sure that the country will be more divided than ever


----------



## Amigo (Jan 20, 2017)

I actually shed a tear when the Obamas flew out of Washington. I felt like the grown up had left the petulant, self seeking and utterly deluded would be adolescent in charge and it scared me too.

His speech was devoid of substance or policy but high on sabre rattling, isolationist and high octane nationalism. I'm only surprised Putin wasn't selected as his Deputy!

Truly shocking and disrespectful in the extreme to his predecessors who looked stunned!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> On so many levels, it certainly didn't leave me with a good feeling about the next 4 years.... I'm sure that the country will be more divided than ever


He spoke entirely to his own supporters. I imagine nothing in that speech is likely to unite people.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2017)

Interesting contrast in crowds, after Trump's call to his supporters to 'break the record' set by Obama in 2009:

 
Obama 2009, you can hardly see the Capitol

 
Trump 2017 - you can hardly see the people...


----------



## trophywench (Jan 20, 2017)

Northie when you said 'sabre rattling' I as reminded of Mr Kruschev banging his shoe on the table when it wasn't going his way - I look forward to seeing the News when eg our Vladimir happens to fail to agree with him - cos so far - he's been another Yes man, hasn't he?

Bet the bloke is laughing like hell whilst all we can do is squirm - and live in hope.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 20, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Interesting contrast in crowds, after Trump's call to his supporters to 'break the record' set by Obama in 2009:


From what I heard about 1/3 of President Obamas...... The other thing to note is that his approval rating is 40%, lowest of any president since they started that polling statistic.


----------



## New-journey (Jan 20, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Don't know about anyone else, but that speech was scary


I agree! I have been involved in #bridgesnotwalls all day which involved dropping a banner over the bridge with other like minded folk. Now looks like I could eat my whole bar of 93% chocolate so I can cope. Very scary speech.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 21, 2017)

LOL - having digested the day a bit more - I assume he'll be rooting for all American Indians then, and brandishing his tomahawk rather than his sabre, before he commits suicide, as he wants America solely for Americans bearing in mind absolutely everyone else is an import.

Possibly having ethnically cleansed the place, some of those there Mexicans could spill over the edge a bit too, cos there would be loads of room for them.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 21, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I don't watch Simpsons. Only time will tell if he is any good.


I think we are all in for a surprise (hope so) He might be the best thing going for the Britain with trade etc. I was in LA when the Simpsons was new for the Americans." Eat my Shorts" from Bart


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 21, 2017)

His speech made it clear that it was America first. He isn't going to make a trade deal with anybody that benefits them rather than America.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2017)

He's going a funny way about putting Americans first - the first thing he has done is put in motion repeal of the Affordable Care Act (Obamacare), basically denying health insurance to 20 million of his fellow Americans, and also anyone with pre-existing conditions (like diabetes) who can now be refused. He's also indefinitely suspended a pending rate cut for mortgage insurance required for FHA-backed loans, which are popular with first-time home buyers, resulting in costing qualifying Americans hundreds of dollars a year. Perhaps by putting 'America First' he means to destroy America first, then move on to the next geographic location. He's also put in motion the building of a new missile system.

As Mike says, he made if clear in that speech that any trade deal will only be favourable to the US. There could not possibly have been a bigger contrast between outgoing and incoming POTUS  Trump says he 'doesn't have time to read' - it showed pretty clearly in that speech, he appears to have a very limited vocabulary, narrow vision and cultural ignorance that makes Dubya look like one of the world's greatest polymaths


----------



## Austin Mini (Jan 21, 2017)

I see DJT has re instated the bust if Sir Winston Churchill back into the oval office which ex president Obama placed into storage. I kinda like this guy.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 21, 2017)

He could install a bust of Mother Theresa for all I care. It wouldn't change my utter contempt for the man. And don't get me started on Winston bloody Churchill...


----------



## Amigo (Jan 21, 2017)

America for Americans. Perhaps that's why he bought the steel for all his buildings from abroad.

The man is a menace and too dumb to realise how little he knows. How I would have loved to eavesdrop on the Obama conversation on that plane! He's an utterly vile Fascist.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 21, 2017)

Trumphity Trump Trump !   I really hope we get a surprise at some good news from the states


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 21, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Trumphity Trump Trump !   I really hope we get a surprise at some good news from the states


Trump is all that bloke does from his rear end. I'm not religious but all I can say is God help America and the rest of the world


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 21, 2017)

Always look on the bright side


----------



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2017)

"Obama's crowd was small. Trump's crowd was huge but far away" - Trump Press Secretary explains inauguration attendance figures.

 

(courtesy of David Schneider )


----------



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2017)




----------

